# Surf Shoes?



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

I am new to surf fishing, and so far have been fishing near the "banks" at Matagorda. The first time I went I used flip-flops, which are not secure enough to walk in waves. Second time I tried sandals, the the broken shells at the banks got under the straps and rubbed my feet raw, literally, just short of bleeding.
I am diabetic as well, so I refuse to go bare foot as the healing time of foot injuries can be greatly increased.

So I am need of an alternative, and ask what y'all use to walk out into the surf and still protect your feet?

I think water socks, would fill with sand and shell just as much.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Crocks! They have a great arch support and holes so water can wash through them and they dry fairly quick. The hard packed sand used to kill my back. The crocks helped a ton!


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

These are comfy and only cost about 10$ at academy


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Crocks rub the side of my foot raw after a long wade


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I wear the same neoprene boots for wading the bay and surf. If you zip them up they get very little sand in them and never shells.

Hodgman

http://www.hodgman.com/Hodgman®-Neoprene-Wading-Shoe/1280254,default,pd.html#start=1

Or you can get the Academy knock offs for $19.99 but they are not as comfortable.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...10151_10051_14402_-1__?color=Black&N=83518989


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Crocs also for me. I don't have a problem with rubbing, wife does though. I wore mine around the house prior to going to the surf, so they were broke in.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

spicyitalian said:


> Crocs also for me. I don't have a problem with rubbing, wife does though. I wore mine around the house prior to going to the surf, so they were broke in.


I love my Crocs also but the sand, shells, and mud sucking them off keep me from wearing them in the surf or bay.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I wear neoprene wade boots in wading the surf or bays. But when I come out of the water I put on my Crocs.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

An old pair of sneakers would be better than flip flops or sandals. You probably have two or three pair laying around that are worn out - most of us do. Neoprene wade boots would be the best choice if you don't mind spending a couple of bucks.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I have no problem with rubbing any at all with my crocks. I wear them in the surf when I fish for trout...No problem for me at all.

I used to wear neoprene wading boots, but my back started hurting because of the hard sand. But the crocks have a great arch support and cushion in the sole.

The neoprene wading boots are good if they don't give you problems with your back.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

I know the area you're talking about. The broken shells make it bad. I tried the old pair of sneakers and they tore my feet up too.
The neoprene boots are great. keep them zipped up. If you need the arch support ,like SR mentioned, you can spend a little more for the Magellan boots that have a better sole with arch support. Academy carries them the last time I checked.


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

Converse Chuck Taylor's.

Or just an old pair of lace up tennis shoes.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

It's crocs or bare foot for me.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I wear the lace up brown waiding boots academy sells with an old pair of socks for cushion. I had a real problem with my crocks and finally went this route. I thing I just have tender feet though lol!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Well the next trip down I'm going to try my crocs.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*Simms Streamtread Sandals*

I absolutely love my new streamtreads .... their perfect for the surf!
and not expensive.....considering their Simms and very well built!

speckcaster


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

speckcaster said:


> I absolutely love my new streamtreads .... their perfect for the surf!
> and not expensive.....considering their Simms and very well built!
> 
> speckcaster


Perfect! I might get a pair for me!


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Fila Skele-toes work great for me. you can pick em up at any academy. work great!


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I just use my oldest pair of tennis shoes. I also have neoprene booties that go with my waders that I sometimes use. If you don't need booties for waders I would just use an old pair of tennis shoes.


----------



## chrismunn (Feb 9, 2013)

I wear a pair of neoprene dive boots. Similar to the wade boots but without all the extra protection around the foot and above the toes. Although they do have hard soles. I never have any problems with sand or shell getting into the boots and they keep me pretty warm...


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

SurfRunner said:


> Perfect! I might get a pair for me!


You'll love them! also Keen makes an almost exact copy of these Simms and they make quality stuff too!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

CoastalAngler said:


> *Or just an old pair of lace up tennis shoes*.


this right here..

First, men should NEVER wear flip flops.....Not Manly Dude....NEVER!!! Crocks....not much better.

Good old fashion tennis shoes (about $20 at Academy) are perfect.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Whichever shoes you choose, be sure to shuffle your feet. As you can imagine, neoprene offers no protection vs mr stingray


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

In about 40 years of wading the surf, I have been on the barefoot kick for a while, then tennis shoes, neoprene wading boots , tried crocks. I like cheap neoprene boots or tennis shoes best, barefoot is best for comfort but it is just to risky anymore, hated it when I stepped on a spider weight once. The last wading boots I got from Academy were on sale for about 15 bucks and work pretty good, they zip up.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

keens! Mine are 3 years old and still kicking!


----------

